# Relabel Gildan hirts



## midwestshirts23 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and have quickly searched for an answer but not found one. I currently print on Gildan shirts, but I want to relabel them with my own custom label. Is there a website someone can point me to where this service can be provided? Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no specific website. As your shirt supplier first. Some wholesalers, like TSC Apparel, will relabel for you before they ship you the shirts. Otherwise, if you are doing tagless labels, ask your screenprinter.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

splathead said:


> There is no specific website. As your shirt supplier first. Some wholesalers, like TSC Apparel, will relabel for you before they ship you the shirts. Otherwise, if you are doing tagless labels, ask your screenprinter.


Hi, can I know relabel all these well known brand will cause piracy problem?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

FulStory said:


> Hi, can I know relabel all these well known brand will cause piracy problem?


It's legal to relabel blank shirts, as long as the proper relabeling guidelines are followed.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

kimura-mma said:


> It's legal to relabel blank shirts, as long as the proper relabeling guidelines are followed.


hi thanks for your kindly reply. what do you mean by proper relabeling guidelines?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

FulStory said:


> hi thanks for your kindly reply. what do you mean by proper relabeling guidelines?


If you are in the US, you need to follow the FTC laws:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

If you wanted to do your own labels you can get some custom made at Etsy.com.


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

can you help me please? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t229129.html#post1320848


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Is relabeling necessary? Do most companies do this? Why not just keep the Gildan label?


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

Ice Titan said:


> Is relabeling necessary? Do most companies do this? Why not just keep the Gildan label?


Strictly speaking it's not necessary, but it's a _really_ nice touch. It makes the garment "your own". Adding your own label adds value by making it an "Ice Titan", or a "Steamfreak" T-Shirt. And in a way it does, as no clothing company puts the manufacturer's or the factory's name on their products, but their own.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ice Titan said:


> Is relabeling necessary? Do most companies do this? Why not just keep the Gildan label?


Because if people love your shirts, you want them to come back to you for more and not to any of the gazillion other places where Gildan's are sold.


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you relabel the "Rabbit Skins" Baby Garments?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

comingup said:


> Can you relabel the "Rabbit Skins" Baby Garments?


Yes, as long as you follow the required label laws.


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

I know they are blanks, but now think of this...If I took a shirt from nautica...with that shirt being nothing noticeable that it's nautica...Lets say it's a striped polo with a nautica tag inside...I could take that take out and put my own in there?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

comingup said:


> I know they are blanks, but now think of this...If I took a shirt from nautica...with that shirt being nothing noticeable that it's nautica...Lets say it's a striped polo with a nautica tag inside...I could take that take out and put my own in there?


If there's no other Nautica logos on the shirt it wouldn't be a problem. Once you buy a shirt, you can do whatever you want with it. You just can't reproduce trademarked logos or pass off your shirts as another brand. Just make sure you follow the relabeling laws.


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Hi, comingup 

I own a screen printing shop. I usually recommend to screen print your own labels. if you still interested I will help you with your questions and be able to show you how to do it. my email is [email protected] my name is Max


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

IMO I don't think it's nessasary at all. Just for fun I went through my closet filled will rock band T's, MMA T's special event, sports shirts and only like 2-3 had special tags, those were NFL shirts. This would in NO way hinder my decision on purchasing a tshirt. Tshirts define the person wearing them, that's why we seek out rock band shirts or MMA, so a special tag to me is pointless. If you sold $40-60 shirts I could see it, but that's not what I'm about, IMO


----------



## HoodRich (Aug 23, 2013)

Ice Titan said:


> IMO I don't think it's nessasary at all. Just for fun I went through my closet filled will rock band T's, MMA T's special event, sports shirts and only like 2-3 had special tags, those were NFL shirts. This would in NO way hinder my decision on purchasing a tshirt. Tshirts define the person wearing them, that's why we seek out rock band shirts or MMA, so a special tag to me is pointless. If you sold $40-60 shirts I could see it, but that's not what I'm about, IMO


It wouldn't hinder anyone's decision I don't think. I know myself personally I prefer a certain feel to my t-shirts. I have one specific t-shirt that I bought when I was in Kentucky probably 12 years ago that I would kill to know who made it. I'd buy 2 dozen more. But I can't because it's just got a generic label in it that says 100% cotton and some washing instructions. No tshirt brand nothing.

If I ever produce a product like that I want someone to know where to get more


----------

